# new here - anyone in La Marina?



## yellowtillybird (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello , I'm new to this Forum. My husband and me are about to move into a little house in La Marina, we move in at weekend . Is there anyone out there that knows/ or lives near there here in Spain 🐤


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

yellowtillybird said:


> Hello , I'm new to this Forum. My husband and me are about to move into a little house in La Marina, we move in at weekend . Is there anyone out there that knows/ or lives near there here in Spain 🐤


Tlly, 
you need to open a new thread on the main Spain page because your request will get lost here in this one.
Also you can use the search facility (better in advanced search using both entire thread and title of thread options) to search for La Marina


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tlly,
> you need to open a new thread on the main Spain page because your request will get lost here in this one.
> Also you can use the search facility (better in advanced search using both entire thread and title of thread options) to search for La Marina


great minds & all that... I've just given it a thread of its own!



:welcome: yellowtillybird


----------



## yellowtillybird (Apr 23, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tlly, you need to open a new thread on the main Spain page because your request will get lost here in this one. Also you can use the search facility (better in advanced search using both entire thread and title of thread options) to search for La Marina


 thanks I will


----------



## yellowtillybird (Apr 23, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Tlly, you need to open a new thread on the main Spain page because your request will get lost here in this one. Also you can use the search facility (better in advanced search using both entire thread and title of thread options) to search for La Marina


 cheers xxxx


----------

